# Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht



## GerdK (20. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

es gab im AB-Magazin mal 'ne Bericht über "sinnvolle" Schnurstärken und über die Kraft, die man mit bestimmten Angeln maximal auf den Fisch übertragen kann.

Nur finde ich diesen Bericht einfach nicht mehr, hat jemand evtl. einen Link zur Hand?

Grüße,
Gerd


----------



## grünfüssler (21. Oktober 2003)

einen link kan ich dir leider nicht anbieten,aber ich kann dir in groben zügen nochmal kurz das umreissen was dringestanden hat.

es ging darum das sich manche leute im süsswasser eine 50er mono aufspulen und die redaktion hat das mit einem physiker durchdiskutiert.
der ist zu dem entschluss gekommen das es vollkommen unnötig ist,eine schnur dieser stärke einzusetzen.
er begründete das damit das die maximale kraft die auf einen fisch ausgeübt werden kann mit schwerem angelgerät bei etwa 3 kilo liegt.
also reicht im süsswasser eine normale 30er mono vollkommen aus
die zahlen bei folgenden ruten :
matchrute ca.200 gramm maximalzug
leichte grundrute etwa 400 g zug
schwere grundrute etwa 800 g zug
30 lbs rute etwa 3 kilo zug
es gibt eine einzige rute mit der man ca.5 kilo zug auf den fisch ausüben kann,das ist die rhino x-tra heavy(wallerrute).
diese bringt es auf einen maximalen zug von ca.5 kilo am fisch.
ich weiss das nun einige boardies verwundert den kopf schütteln und dieses alles in frage stellen oder bezweifeln.
es werden aussagen kommen wie "alles quatsch,ich habe ja schon fische mit 10 oder 20 kilo gefangen........"
das ist zweifellos richtig.
aaaaaaaber.....im wasser hat jeder körper von vorneherein nur ca.1/6 seines realen gewichtes.
ausserdem haben fische (wie wir alle wissen)eine schwimmblase.
diese versetzt den fisch in einen nahezu schwerelosen zustand.
beim drill bewegt ihr ja nicht das reale gewicht des fisches,sondern 
ihr habt lediglich den antrieb des fisches als gegenzug an der schnur........
ein ganz einfacher test wird euch in bezug auf die stabilität eures gerätes demut lehren.........
hängt doch einfach einmal an eure allerstabilste angelrute eine halbvolle colaflasche..........oder die norwegenfans eine ganz volle flasche an ihre pilkruten.
und nun hebt das mal einfach so vom boden hoch............ein riesengrosses ahaaaaaaerlebniss ist vorprogrammiert.........
selbst wenn ihr eure RUTE mit diesem test bis fast an die bruchgrenze treiben werdet....die 30er mono hat (bei einer heute normalen tragkraft von ca.6-7 kilo)mehr als ausreichend reserven
um die flasche anzuheben.
und da bei überbelastung immer das schwächste glied in der kette reisst(und das ist nunmal die rute)werdet ihr wohl eher eure ruten zerstören als einen fisch durch reinen schnurbruch zu verlieren.
voraussetztung: richtig eingestellte bremse und gepflegte schnüre...........
gruss......das pysikalischbegabtefussel


----------



## mzg (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo grünfüssler,

deine Werte sind deutlich zu tief gegriffen.
Einen gewissen Anhaltspunkt bieten die englischen Angaben für die Testkurve in Pfund.
Die Testkurve (Wert bei dem sich die Rute um 90° biegt) ist ein guter Anhaltspunkt für die max. Kraft.

Matchrute ca. 1 lb = 0,45 kg
Leichte Grundrute 1,5 lb
Schwere Grundrute 2,5 lb
Bootsruten 30 lb bis ca. 130 lb

Im Extremfall halten die Ruten aber mehr aus.
Im Bruchtest würde ich für eine 2,5 lb Rute nicht 1,1 kg sondern eher 2,5 bis 3 kg erwarten.

Gruß,
Manfred


----------



## grünfüssler (21. Oktober 2003)

hatte in dem artikel ja schon gesagt das solche postings kommen würden 
aber bitte.......erst ausprobieren,dann posten............
ihr werdet wirklich staunen................


----------



## grünfüssler (21. Oktober 2003)

nachtrag.....wenn ihr eine zugwaage zuhause habt.....macht mal die waage an einem pfosten fest und die schnur eurer rute am wiegehaken....und dann zieht mal was die rute hergibt.....
ich wette das ihr mit einer normalen rute auf genau die von mir genannten werte kommt 
egal was da für testkurven draufstehen oder was der hersteller verspricht


----------



## mzg (21. Oktober 2003)

Lieber grünfüssler,

ich fürchte, in diesem Fall hast Du dich etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.



Manfred:


----------



## Nick_A (21. Oktober 2003)

Hallo GerdK, #h

HIER GEHT´S ZU DEM VON DIR GEWÜNSCHTEN ARTIKEL !!! :m 

Der Artikel ist wirklich TOP!:q 

Viele Grüsse und viel Spass beim Lesen#h 
Nick


----------



## mzg (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nick_A _
> *Hallo GerdK, #h
> 
> HIER GEHT´S ZU DEM VON DIR GEWÜNSCHTEN ARTIKEL !!! :m
> ...



Dann hab ich ja noch kräftig tief gestapelt.
In welchem Winkel wurden die Ruten gehalten?

Gruß,
Manfred


----------



## Lenzibald (21. Oktober 2003)

Servus Leute
Also so einen quatsch wie den Test hab ich überhaupt noch nie gehört. Wenn des stimmen würde könnte mir nie ein Karpfen bei zugedrehter Bremse die Schnur abreißen, und wenn jetzt einer behauptet ein Karpfen mit sagen wir mal nur 5kilo der zerfetzt eine 20er schnur so schnell kannst net schaun wenn die Bremse zu ist. Klar das man mit ner Match keine 5 Kilo heben kann nur man muß auch den Winkel der Rute zum Fisch bedenken. Wer mit ner Rute so fischt das die Spitze schon nach hinten schaut der wirds nie lernen. Ich würde sagen schikts die Tester mal ans Wasser dann schaun ma weiter.


----------



## grünfüssler (22. Oktober 2003)

tja......beim nächsten CT machen wir einfach mal die probe auf`s exempel.
ich kenne genau diese "ja aber.........."diskussionen aus einem anderen board.
auch da haben wir dann den test nachgestellt und 99% der kollegen bekommen heute noch ihren mund nicht wieder richtig zu .
weiter sage ich dazu nun erstmal nicht,sonst füllen die vielen "ja aber`s "demnächst 600 beiträge


----------



## grünfüssler (22. Oktober 2003)

@ lenzibald......





> ein Karpfen mit sagen wir mal nur 5kilo der zerfetzt eine 20er schnur so schnell kannst net schaun wenn die Bremse zu ist.



klar zerfetzt dir ein karpfen die schnur wenn die bremse zu ist....
das liegt aber in dem moment nicht am gewicht des fisches,sondern an der tatsache das er in dem moment wo die schnur reisst MEHR ANTRIEBSENERGIE  auf die schnur bringt als diese verkraftet.
das ergebniss ist erst einmal gleich,hat aber wie du siehst eine völlig ANDERE URSACHE.
daher auch schon in meinem 1 posting 





> voraussetztung: richtig eingestellte bremse und gepflegte schnüre...........



@ mzg........





> Lieber grünfüssler,
> 
> ich fürchte, in diesem Fall hast Du dich etwas zu weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.


das glaube ich,ohne als streber dastehen zu wollen ehrlich gesagt nicht.
ich bin jederzeit und überall gerne bereit und gewillt den beweis für meine aussagen anzutreten.
galileo galilei wurde von der katholischen kirche auch erst als ketzter abgestempelt weil er behauptete die erde sei rund 
nochmal @ mzg......Hallo grünfüssler,

deine Werte sind deutlich zu tief gegriffen.
auch das glaube ich mit verlaub gesagt nicht.........
im gegenteil........ich habe die werte sogar nach oben aufgerundet 
gruss das hatdasallesgetestetfussel


----------



## Micky Finn (22. Oktober 2003)

Ich hab mir vor längerer Zeit mal den Spaß erlaubt mein schweres Gerät trocken zu testen. Focus war die Belastungsgrenze in Form der 90-Grad Biegekurve die bei einer Rute mit Kohlefaseranteil die Schmerzgrenze hinsichtlich Bruchgefahr bildet.

Beispiel: 50 lbs Penn International Standup mit 30 SW. Bis zur Biegekurve von ca. 90 Grad konnte ich damit einen Wassereimer mit ca. 12 Litern anheben. Das hört sich nicht viel an, aber ich sag euch die Hebelwirkung durch die Rute ist imens.

Das Spielchen hab ich dann noch mit 20er und 30er Gerät gemacht. Die Ergebnisse sind übertragbar. Der Zug den man direkt auf den Fisch ausüben kann ist überraschend klein.

Grundsätzlich fische ich auch aufgrund dieses Tests folgende Grundeinstellungen an meinem Gerät.

Bremse Strikepositon 1/3 der Tragkraft, maximale Bremseinstellung 2/3 (Reserve für Knoten, Fluchten, Reibung in den Ringen und abnehmenden Spulendurchmesser bei Schnurabzug.....).
Individuelle Bremseinstellung beim Schleppen,kurz vor der Landung oder bei fast sichtbarem Spulenkern sind hier natürlich aussen vor.

Probiert es aus, stellt eure Bremse auf den Bereich 30 bis 60 % der Tragkraft ein und hängt ein entsprechendes Gewicht an die Rute oder nehmt einfach eure Hechtrute, geht an den Kühlschrank und hängt ne 1 Kilo Milchpackung an die Schnur und lasst euch überraschen. 

Ein anderes Verhältnis zum Material, speziell zu Schnur bekommt man auch wenn man sich mal intensiver mit Knoten und deren Festigkeit beschäftigt. Probiert mal verschieden Knoten mit nem 3 oder 4 Meterstück Mono, hängt es in ne Türklinke und zieht.....aber nur mit der Hand. Mieses Wetter für solche Spielchen solls am WE ja geben.

Andreas


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Oktober 2003)

Nich vergessen sollte man bei solchen Tests, dass es auch auf die Entfernung ankommt: 
Je weiter ich wegstehe, desto geringer wird die Kraft.
Dass eine Schnur trotzdem im Drill reisst, kann vielfältige Ursachen haben: Von geringfügigen Verletzungen der Schnur durch Muscheln und Steine über schlechte Knoten bis zu "überlagerter" Schnur ist da vieles möglich. Auch dass die Schnur nicht durch die Kraft, sondern durch ein Hindernis gerissen ist.
Fakt ist aber eben auch, dass man beim Angeln selber mit überraschend wenig Tragkraft auskommt.
Aber z. B. beim Dorschblinkren in Norge nehme ich auch ne Nummer stärker (12 Kilo statt 6 - 8) aber nur wegen der Hänger, bei denen man so zum Teil en Haken aufbiegen kann.


----------



## Lenzibald (22. Oktober 2003)

Diese Tabelle zeigt, dass man im Süsswasser fast durchgehend mit monofiler Schnur von max. 0,25mm Stärke eigentlich auskommt, vom schweren Wallerfischen mit etnsprechend starken Ruten mal abgesehen.
Wer jetzt sagt, dass er Reserven braucht, um einen Fisch von einem Hindernis abzuhalten, sollte daran denken,. Dass auch kein Fisch mehr Kraft als in obiger Tabelle angeben auf die Schnur bringen kann. Dass man also auf jeden Fall keine stärkere Schnur braucht, um einen Fisch zu halten.

Wenn das kein Quatsch ist weiß ich nichts mehr. Ich möcht net wissen welche Zugkraft ein 10kilo Karpfen erreicht wenn er loslegt.
Also is der Test sinnlos meiner meinung nach. Wie gesagt ist auch der Winkel von Rute zum Fisch wichtig und nicht zu übersehen. Je flacher der Winkel wird desto mehr druck kann ich ausüben.


----------



## schroe (24. Oktober 2003)

> Dass eine Schnur trotzdem im Drill reisst, kann vielfältige Ursachen haben: Von geringfügigen Verletzungen der Schnur durch Muscheln und Steine über schlechte Knoten bis zu "überlagerter" Schnur ist da vieles möglich.



Thomas sprichts meiner Meinung nach an. Diese Ermittlung spiegelt sicher eine Tendenz die im Labor ermittelt wurde, für die Praxis jedoch nicht herhalten kann.
Der Angler am Wasser trifft auf andere Bedingungen.
Bremsmechanik (Trägheit) der Rolle, wiederum abhängig von der Schnurfüllung, Temperaturdrift, wiederholte Dehnung der Schnur durch Wurf / Köderführung / erneute Flucht des Fisches. Trägheit des Systems bei rasanten Attacken des Fisches.

Wie wird die Einleitung der Kraft berücksichtigt? Die z.B. steht auch in Abhängigkeit zum Gerät. Eine "überspitzt" 30lbs Rute mit 20lbs Rolle und 025er Monofil auf Hecht eingesetzt, ist sicher eine heikle Angelegenheit, obwohl theoretisch möglich.
Wie werden die Kräfte freigesetzt? Ein "kopfschüttelnder" Hecht vor den Füßen belastet die Schnur nicht linear steigend, zerreißt aber eine 025er, ohne die Rute ins Rückgrat zu bewegen.
Und so weiter und so fort.
Wie gesagt, nette Untersuchung, spiegelt sicher eine Tendenz aber alles andere als reliabel und von praktischer Umsetzung würde ich abraten.
Die gute alte Praxiserfahrung ist in der Frage der Schnurwahl, zumindest für mich, obwohl wissenschaftsgläubig, immer noch erste Wahl.


----------



## Schascha (19. Dezember 2003)

Probiert einfach mal folgendes aus:
Hängt zwischen  Bleigewicht (mit bekannter Masse) und Schnur eine Federkraftwaage. Dann laßt ihr das Gewicht in eine Regentonne ab, bis das Blei irgendwo unter der Wasseroberfläche hängt. Lest jetzt an der Waage die Anzeige ab.
Und ihr werdet feststellen, daß die Waage den Wert der ursprünglichen BleiMasse minus der Auftriebskraft anzeigt. Die Auftriebskraft kann man in Büchern nachlesen.
Also es ist totaler Quatsch mit extrem überdicken Schnüren zu angeln. Habe selber schon einen Wels (rund 15 Pfund) sowie zwei Hechte (ähnlich massig) mit einer 0,25 er gefangen. Außerdem gibts ja noch die Bremse...


----------



## til (19. Dezember 2003)

Entscheidend ist allerdings auch nicht das Gewicht vom Fisch, sondern seine "PS". 
Von Schwarzbarschen z.B. sagt man, dass sie kurzzeitig einen Zug vom sechsfachen ihres Körpergewichts entwicklen können. Und Hechte können auch ganz schön kräftig losmarschieren.
Dabei hilft die Bremse nur bedingt, weil die Fische dass immer gerne kurz vor irgendwelchen Wurzeln machen.


----------



## vermesser (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*

Ich weiß, der Thread is ne Leiche...aber ich würde den Bericht trotzdem gern lesen, da mich das Thema interessiert.


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*

Vermutlich suchst du diesen Bericht 
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/september03_welche_schnur.htm


----------



## vermesser (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*

Jo danke. Der Bericht bestätigt meine Meinung, die ich mir so in der letzten Zeit gebildet habe. Nämlich daß die Schnur meistens völlig überdimensioniert zum jeweiligen Gerät gewählt wird.


----------



## Fischpitter (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*

Ebenfalls danke, habe mir den Artikel ebenfalls mal "einverleibt" und konnte ein paar Anregungen für mich finden.


----------



## D_e_m_o_d_i (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*

Hi,

also habe nichts dagegen, wenn die Schnur doch etwas stärker
dimensioniert ist.
Die Werte der Tabelle gelten ja 

1. für neuwertige, unbeschädigte 
Schnur; durch Gebrauch, Abrieb, Aufrauhung und Beschädigungen
verringert sich die Tragkraft schnell um mehr als die angegebene
Reserve von 25%.

2. ist es durchaus sehr sinnvoll, bei Hängergefahr die Schnur stärker
zu wählen, zumal man Hänger nicht über die Rute löst. 
Und wer einmal mit seinem teuren Wobbler einen schweren Ast aus dem
Wasser gezerrt hat, ist froh über jedes Newton zusätzlicher Tragkraft!


----------



## vermesser (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*

Es stimmt schon, daß es bei starker Hängergefahr Sinn macht, etwas stärker zu fischen. 

Aber seit ich konsequent ungefähr die Schnurstärken wie angegeben benutze, verlier ich auch nicht mehr Köder und Fische, aber das Angeln ist komfortabler, es wirft sich besser und die Rute wird besser ausgelastet.

Ich habe lediglich noch auf meinen Aalruten 35er und auf meiner Jerkrolle sowie meiner Rolle fürs Angeln in den Seerosen 30er, benutze aber sonst keine Schnur über 0,25. Und das seit letztem Jahr völlig problemlos und erfolgreich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*

Die Tragkraft lässt nicht nur duch Knoten nach, sondern auch durch oberflächliche Beschädigungen und besonders durch UV Strahlung.

Ersteres lässt sich beim Grundangeln(und angeln in hindernisreichen Gewässern) leicht mit stärkerer Schnur kompensieren. 
Zweiteres ist schon schwieriger und erfordert eigentlich alle paar Wochen einen Reissstest der aufgespulten Schnur. 
Auch gegen den unsichtbaren Verschleiss hilft nur eine "Reserve" in Form von stärkerer Schnur.

Alles andere ist trifft nur auf neue Schnüre zu.

#h


----------



## vermesser (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*

Das stimmt schon. Deshalb verwende ich auf meinen Aalruten auch starke Schnur. Dabei kommt die Schnur schnell mal mit Hindernissen in Kontakt und es kommt nicht so sehr auf Wurfweite an. Gleiches gilt für die Rollen, die an den Ruten fürs grobe sind.

Aber eine 25er trägt real 3-4 kg...mit ner normalen Blinkerrute mit 50-60 Gramm Wurfgewicht ist die kaum abzureißen. Ein Hänger mit 30er ist nur mit Gewalt abzureißen und führt meistens eher zum Aufbiegen des Drillings.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*

Gibts eigentlich ne Untersuchung, weiviel % ne Schnur an Tragkraft verliert, wenn sie z.B. 5 Tage der Sonne ausgesetzt war?
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*

Nicht dass ich wüsste.|kopfkrat

Nach einer Sommersaison,oder im Regal neben denn Fenster, lassen Schnüre stark nach.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Nach einer Sommersaison,oder im Regal neben denn Fenster, lassen Schnüre stark nach.


 
Bisde dir da sicher? |kopfkrat:m
Nur so richtig konktret, was jetzt wirklich auf UV zurückzuführen ist, hab ich bis dato nix gefunden.
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*

Japp.

Besonders merkt man das an Spulen die länger im Schaufenster lagen.
Da lässt nicht nur die Farbe nach(wie auch anderswo durch UV-Strahlung), sondern auch die Tragkraft merklich. Wird irgendwie spröde.


----------



## derflip (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*

Also meine Frau benutzt meine 0,35er zum basteln und so weiter. Unter anderem auch als Rankhilfe im Garten. Hatte mal versucht eine zu zerreissen die 5 Jahre dem Knöterich als kletterhilfe gedient hat. Da konnte ich nichts davon merken das sie spröde oder so geworden ist. Sie sah nur etwas milchig aus.


----------



## Tele 60 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Bericht über sinnvolle Schnurstärken gesucht*



derflip schrieb:


> Also meine Frau benutzt meine 0,35er zum basteln und so weiter. Unter anderem auch als Rankhilfe im Garten. Hatte mal versucht eine zu zerreissen die 5 Jahre dem Knöterich als kletterhilfe gedient hat. Da konnte ich nichts davon merken das sie spröde oder so geworden ist. Sie sah nur etwas milchig aus.



Ich hab mal im Angelladen gefragt ob ne 0,30mm ausreicht um damit nen 10kg Karpfen zu Fangen Antwort:,,Locker aber den dann rauszuholen ist dann das Problem Hab noch nen Video für euch unter diesem Link:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wklea4E6ZC4
Der angelt mit ner 0,22 Schnur und mit Dosenmais :vik:


----------

